# OpenGroupWare & Gentoo

## denic

Sers,

seit langer Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einer produktivem Groupware Lösung die es 

einfach unter Gentoo Linux zu installieren gilt. Nach diversen Threads hier im Forum bleibt nur noch OpenGroupWare übrig. 

Mittlerweile muss ich gestehen, dass ich den Gedanken, eine GroupWare Lösung unter Linux zu installieren,  fast verworfen habe. 

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit oGo einfach unter Gentoo zu installieren ?

Der RPM Weg und der manuelle Weg über den Sourcecode ist wirklich unzumutbar.

----------

## TheDodger

Ich such(t)e auch eine lange Zeit.

Nach div. Abstechern in die Webbasierenden "Groupware"lösungen, bin ich bei Kolab gelandet (dort bin ich seit der 1. Alpha dabei) und mittlerweile bei OpenGroupware.

Wenn du dir zutraust, ein wenig zu lesen, dir die Sourcen aus dem Netz besorgst, kann ich dir mein Script zum kompilieren schicken.

Allerdings musst du dann noch immer die DB von Hand anlegen und den Apachen auf von Hand modifizieren ... beim letzteren bin ich grad bei ...

----------

## denic

Bin jetzt bei exchange4linux hängen geblieben.

Läuft super, einziger Nachteil, ich muss auf ein Debian System setzten.

Schade, vielleicht existiert irgendwann eine exchange4linux Version, die 

auch unter Gentoo Linux lauffähig ist.

Cu

----------

## Tucker

@TheDodger

Bin jetzt auch auf dem Weg OGo aus den Quellen zu bauen; erst mal ein Testsystem. 

Dummerweise hab ich noch nie was mit postgreSQL gemacht. Mal sehen was wird!

Cu

Tucker

----------

## TheDodger

Easy Way  :Smile: 

Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich mein Script morgen noch auf meinen dyndns-Server packen kann, ansonsten kann man auch http://www.thievingmagpie.de/ogosuse82.html empfehlen.

Bezieht sich zwar auf SuSE, aber du brauchst eigentlich nur den Part für die Konfiguration & den Feinschliff beachten.

----------

## thomasjb

hallo denic,

hast du mittlerweile nochmal versuch exchange4linux in gentoo zu installieren?

----------

## TheDodger

Ich habe ein HowTo fertig gestellt, mit der man OGo unter gentoo zum laufen bekommt. Das einzige was noch fehlt ist Mailsupport, aber Cyrus macht man eben mal nicht zwischen Tür und Angel ...

Das HowTo könnt ihr unter http://darkcity.homeip.net/index.php?id=howto&type=ogo finden ...

Mich würde dieses exchange4linux natürlich auch interessieren ... wo kann man das downloaden?

Und weil ich in Groupware vernarrt bin ... ich hab mich bei Samsung auch registrieren lassen, aber SamsungContact ist eher für mittel bis größere Firmen gedacht ...[/url]

----------

## thomasjb

http://www.neuberger-hughes.com/pub/exchange4linux/exchange4linux-all-2.4.0.10-4.tgz

----------

## TheDodger

Danke!

Gibt es zu exchange4linux auch noch andere Seiten ausser denen von 'Neuberger & Hughes' ?

Die sind - Dokumentationstechnisch - sehr arm ...

----------

## andreask

Hallo!

 *Quote:*   

> Und weil ich in Groupware vernarrt bin ... ich hab mich bei Samsung auch registrieren lassen, aber SamsungContact ist eher für mittel bis größere Firmen gedacht ...

 

Also ich habe das laufen, auf nem RedHat 9 Server. Das gute dran, wenn man nur 5 USer braucht ist es komplett um sonst. Das doofe, es ist wirklich superkomplex, die Dokus haben zusammen sicher einige 1000 Seiten.

samsung-contact kommt von hp-openmail, und wird wohl von 60 der 100 größten Firmen der Welt eingesetzt  :Smile: 

Mein Hauptkriterium ist, es muss vernünftig mit Outlook arbeiten, so Exchange-Mäßig halt.

Naja, prinzipiell ging die installation sehr einfach - aber wehe Dir Du folgst nicht dem Standard-Pfad! Ich wollte nicht das lokale sendmail als meinen Standard-Mail-Server verwenden, sondern den meines Providers.

Das geht zwar, aber ich habe es bis heute nicht hinbekommen. Man kann fetchmail einsetzen um die mails zu holen und zuzupordnen, naja, muss man ein paar Sachen für umkonfigurieren, und das ist nicht wirklich einfach. 

Das Problem an der Sache - das mit den Mails muss funktionieren, sonst kannich nicht Outlook verwenden, weil Outlook für alle Möglichen Funktionen eben System-mails verwendet, die bei mit leider nicht ankommen. Halt so Sachen wie Kalender freigeben...

Naja, ich versuche noch ein bisschen, aber ich sehe noch nicht wirklich dass ich es hinbekomme. Wenn das funktionieren würde, wäre das ganze sehr genial, und für 5 User vollkommen kostenlos.

Naja, wenn das nicht hinhaut werde ich es denke ich mal mit exchange4linux versuchen.

Sehr schade dass es auf Windows neben Outlook eigentlich keine vernünftigen Alternativen für Groupware-Clients gibt, es gibt zwar Projekte, wie http://groupware.openoffice.org, aber die sind noch weit von der Benutzbarkeit entfernt. Ich hatte es auch mal mit den Mozilla - Tools versucht, aber das ist auch nicht wirklich möglich.

Grüße

AndreasLast edited by andreask on Thu Feb 26, 2004 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andreask

 *denic wrote:*   

> Bin jetzt bei exchange4linux hängen geblieben.

 

Vermutlich übersehe ich da irgendwas, oder kannst Du mir sagen unter welchen Voraussetzungen man dafür bezahlen muss und unter welchen nicht?

Der Client ist klar, aber der Server?

OpenSource muss ja nicht heißen Free.

Grüße

Andreas

----------

## TheDodger

 *andreask wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> samsung-contact kommt von hp-openmail, und wird wohl von 60 der 100 größten Firmen der Welt eingesetzt 
> 
> 

 

Ich weiß, ich hab die Samsung Leute beim letzten Linux-Tag "ausgequtescht" ...  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein Hauptkriterium ist, es muss vernünftig mit Outlook arbeiten, so Exchange-Mäßig halt.
> 
> 

 

Kalender / Adressbuch / Projekte / eMail, mehr muß das Ding für mich nicht können ...

Firmen brauchen immer ein wenig mehr ... bis hin zu einem CMS

Was mich an SC stört ist die fast bedingungslose Pflicht sendmail zu benutzen. Man kann es zwar mit postfix (setze ich nun mal ein) versuchen, aber die Samsung Jung lehnen sämtlichen Support ab, wenn man das tut. (O-Ton vom eben jenen Linux-Tag ...)

Und das Forum auf deren HP ist genausowenig hilfreich ...

Da muß ich schon mal eine Lanze für OGo brechen, die Jungs sind wirklich gut, schnell & hilfsbereit.

Für kleinere System wird vielleicht auch mal Kolab was ... wenn die mal weg von ihrem OpenPKG sind.

----------

